# steel blank



## 1SPTranslator

Hola,

*Contexto*: Milled from a solid *steel blank*, this carbide-tipped cutter...

*Mi intento*: Molido de una _planca de acero_ sólido, este cortador con punta de carburo...

¿Cómo se dice "steel blank" en SP?

Gracias.


----------



## pecosita

_Placa de acero... ?/ _


----------



## 1SPTranslator

pecosita said:


> _Placa de acero... ?/ _


 
Gracias Pecosita


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Resultado de mis consultas: 
blank:  piece of material prepared to be made into something (as a key) by a further operation 
blank: (Dicc. técnico ing-span): pieza bruta, pieza por trabajar, pieza sin terminar).
Por lo tanto, pieza de acero me parece bien, aunque plancha creo que está mejor.


----------



## vicdark

En este caso "milled" significa "fresado", no molido.


----------



## vicdark

Aquí "solid" es "macizo", no sólido.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Muchas gracias Evitap & Vicdark.

Muy agradecida =)


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Vaya, vaya, resultaste ser "agradecida". Pensaba que eras "agradecido".


----------



## jalibusa

Milled from a solid *steel blank:* *"fabricado a partir de una barra maciza de acero"*
"mill" en su acepción más general tiene sentido de "fabricar" puede ser un "steel mill", un "textile mill" o un molino harinero, en todos se hace "milling", dicho esto, fresadora es ciertamente una "milling machine".


----------



## 1SPTranslator

jalibusa said:


> Milled from a solid *steel blank:* *"fabricado a partir de una barra maciza de acero"*
> "mill" en su acepción más general tiene sentido de "fabricar" puede ser un "steel mill", un "textile mill" o un molino harinero, en todos se hace "milling", dicho esto, fresadora es ciertamente una "milling machine".


 
¡Hola Jalibusa y Gracias! - Saludos y hasta la próxima


----------

